
Can AI Art Authentication Put an End to Art Forgery? - Artnome
https://www.artnome.com/news/2019/9/12/can-ai-art-authentication-put-an-end-to-art-forgery
======
ksaj
Does it really need AI, or can't they just do a regular every day scan and
compare at an appropriately high definition.

I'm guessing someone has an "AI" product they're trying to sell to the art
industry. And like so many others, it's probably not even AI.

------
stestagg
No

